# Growing in a green house rookie!



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello, been a couple years since I grew, first time was outdoors, went great thanks to lots of help here.  One problem I had was those dang afids, got spray for that now.  BUT, this time I’m growing in a green house and the weather has been pretty warm, live in the seattle area.  I’m wondering what major differences I need to know about having them in a green house??  I’ve had both doors open for about for weeks now, plants are about 2.5 feet tall, and I’ve been watering twice a day- morning and night.  I don’t spray the plants w water, I fertilize every other week.  Thoughts?????   Thanks peeps


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Hello, been a couple years since I grew, first time was outdoors, went great thanks to lots of help here.  One problem I had was those dang afids, got spray for that now.  BUT, this time I’m growing in a green house and the weather has been pretty warm, live in the seattle area.  I’m wondering what major differences I need to know about having them in a green house??  I’ve had both doors open for about for weeks now, plants are about 2.5 feet tall, and I’ve been watering twice a day- morning and night.  I don’t spray the plants w water, I fertilize every other week.  Thoughts?????   Thanks peeps


Also, I’ve been trimming off all dead and big water leaves, wanting more good stuff going to the buds when they come.  Also trimmed a few branches off to help with quality??? Dumb or not??


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 1, 2022)

They're looking good man. Don't stress the small stuff the plant will tell you when things are going wrong.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Hey T. Welcome back. I always wanted an outdoor greenhouse. Yours would be perfect for my needs. Do you plan to move those plants out when they start to flower? I’m betting they still have some growing to go horizontally I mean. How much room do you have before they hit the top?


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey T. Welcome back. I always wanted an outdoor greenhouse. Yours would be perfect for my needs. Do you plan to move those plants out when they start to flower? I’m betting they still have some growing to go horizontally I mean. How much room do you have before they hit the top?


Well, two plants were topped, but it didn’t seem to make a difference.  I will either have to pull them out side when they get to tall or I thought about raising up the green house w buckets under the legs.  Next year I will built it up higher with something better than buckets.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Buckets are a good idea make sure you anchor it down good I have a nightmare story about that I’m trying to forget .  Are you using BT or Spinosad to keep the bugs away? That greenhouse won’t keep them  aphids away. Your plants look nice. What flavor are they?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

Your plants look nice. Do you water twice a day always or just since it is so hot? I ask because those look like big pots do they shouldn’t need water twice a day. I may be wrong but cannabis does like it’s wet/dry cycle in soil. That being said, I don’t want to screw with success and those plants do look plenty healthy. Maybe someone who grows in 25 or so gallon containers can chime in.


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Buckets are a good idea make sure you anchor it down good I have a nightmare story about that I’m trying to forget .  Are you using BT or Spinosad to keep the bugs away? That greenhouse won’t keep them  aphids away. Your plants look nice. What flavor are they?


Forgot what flavor, two different ones, I’ll find out. I don’t always water twice a day, just been pretty warm. Should I shut the doors and let it stay hot and more humid? I have buckets full of water in w them, and all windows open


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

White widow and train wreck


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Forgot what flavor, two different ones, I’ll find out. I don’t always water twice a day, just been pretty warm. Should I shut the doors and let it stay hot and more humid? I have buckets full of water in w them, and all windows open


Airflow is better for plants(especially when they are in flower) so I would leave the doors open when you can. Too much humidity leads to mold and bud rot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Forgot what flavor, two different ones, I’ll find out. I don’t always water twice a day, just been pretty warm. Should I shut the doors and let it stay hot and more humid? I have buckets full of water in w them, and all windows open


You will need some airflow in there so unless you have fans I wouldn’t make it stifling hot and to much humidity isn’t that great either.


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 1, 2022)

Awesome, doors will stay open! So, check out these plants are the same age, just put in the ground out side in good soil. I’m 5’7”, her plants are 1.5’ taller!! Same family


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 2, 2022)

welcome back and your plants are looking good

yeah , like others have said , good airflow goes a long way

and dont forget to add a little cal mag and spray them girls for bugs with some monterey Bt with Spinosad


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Hey bro you got this black stuff all over your face.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2022)

Welcome back...you are in good hands.  Good luck.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey bro you got this black stuff all over your face.


Canada’s PM can wear blackface so it is now socially acceptable…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Your plants look nice. Do you water twice a day always or just since it is so hot? I ask because those look like big pots do they shouldn’t need water twice a day. I may be wrong but cannabis does like it’s wet/dry cycle in soil. That being said, I don’t want to screw with success and those plants do look plenty healthy. Maybe someone who grows in 25 or so gallon containers can chime in.


I agree twice a day is a lot of water 
Maybe they are not watering until runoff


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey bro you got this black stuff all over your face.


I have a program that will remove all that marker if you want


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have a program that will remove all that marker if you want


Acetone 2.0?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 2, 2022)

remember this soap  Ya washed and it turned black


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 3, 2022)

You guys crack me up!  On another note, do you guys trim the big “water leaves” off?  I was also wondering if trimming the smaller buds off the big branches will produce better quality buds? Thanks all!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> You guys crack me up!  On another note, do you guys trim the big “water leaves” off?  I was also wondering if trimming the smaller buds off the big branches will produce better quality buds? Thanks all!


I trim everything off the bottom including any popcorn buds small limbs. I also remove some Fan leaves each time I visit the plant to  make room for light and to keep good air flow to my plant. I don’t know if the quality of the bud is better but I do know after my second grow that the size of the buds increased.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I trim everything off the bottom including any popcorn buds small limbs. I also remove some Fan leaves each time I visit the plant to  make room for light and to keep good air flow to my plant. I don’t know if the quality of the bud is better but I do know after my second grow that the size of the buds increased.







we had a lecture once in my Plant Science class and the Professor stated that studies show most plants can lose up to 30% of their leaves and it will not affect the rate of photosynthesis in the plant


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Ok, what is this?? Noticed tonight when trimming, the branch looks dead!  Is this something I need to cut out??


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 4, 2022)

looks like fusarium

cut it off but I doubt that will save the rest of the plant

you will be lucky if that plant survives



If you visit your crop one day and find a plant that has one or more branches that look dead, cut them off as soon as possible. F. Oxysporum species attacks the Xylem and can dry out parts of the plant, *it is difficult to get rid of the problem even by quickly removing the affected areas*, but in cases where it’s close to harvesting, it can hold up. There is no fungicide for fusarium, so the best fungicide in this case is prevention.
















Ways to prevent Fusarium and other fungi​
Best possible cleaning of the growing area
Add Silicon, Trichoderma and/or Mycorrhiza to the substrate
Alternate watering with oxygenated water
Keep the substrate at a warm temperature
Avoid over-fertilization
Use natural fungicides in irrigation, such as propolis or horsetail
Prune lower areas to maintain good aeration and avoid moisture spots
Try not to match a relative humidity above 50% with a temperature above 80º F. (27º C.).
Remove every leaf that falls on the substrate or on the ground to avoid decomposition
Use new, sterilized and quality substrate


----------



## stain (Aug 4, 2022)

I strip the sht out of mine. Only want big buds to trim.


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like fusarium
> 
> cut it off but I doubt that will save the rest of the plant
> 
> ...


Well crap!!


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 5, 2022)

Can it spread to my other plants?? How did I get this? Thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Can it spread to my other plants?? How did I get this? Thanks






please see my above post


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2022)

how many more days until you harvest that plant?


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> how many more days until you harvest that plant?


Not sure, still hasn’t budded yet.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Not sure, still hasn’t budded yet.





all the best

we hope she survives


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 8, 2022)

So far she is looking good, pulled all the plants out of the green house for now, rain in the forecast so I’ll put them back in a day or two. But the area where I cut the branch off and what fungus I could see looks better!


----------



## Trophyhunt (Aug 10, 2022)

Well it’s been 6 days since I found that fungus and she is still alive, actually looks good today.  Time will tell.


----------



## Trophyhunt (Oct 20, 2022)

Well, all my plants lived and did pretty good, I won’t use the same brand of soil next time. The current soil has way too much bark in it.  My tricombs are about 50/50 on color so I’ll be cutting and trimming this weekend!!  Thanks for all the info, I’m a once a year small grower so I’ll lurk here and see ya all next season! Photos were about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 20, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Hello, been a couple years since I grew, first time was outdoors, went great thanks to lots of help here.  One problem I had was those dang afids, got spray for that now.  BUT, this time I’m growing in a green house and the weather has been pretty warm, live in the seattle area.  I’m wondering what major differences I need to know about having them in a green house??  I’ve had both doors open for about for weeks now, plants are about 2.5 feet tall, and I’ve been watering twice a day- morning and night.  I don’t spray the plants w water, I fertilize every other week.  Thoughts?????   Thanks peeps


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 20, 2022)

Trophyhunt said:


> Hello, been a couple years since I grew, first time was outdoors, went great thanks to lots of help here.  One problem I had was those dang afids, got spray for that now.  BUT, this time I’m growing in a green house and the weather has been pretty warm, live in the seattle area.  I’m wondering what major differences I need to know about having them in a green house??  I’ve had both doors open for about for weeks now, plants are about 2.5 feet tall, and I’ve been watering twice a day- morning and night.  I don’t spray the plants w water, I fertilize every other week.  Thoughts?????   Thanks peeps


A forum avatar for you to use if you like


----------

